# how often do yo have to renew a dwa license



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

as the title says really how often do you have to renew a dwa license?
thanks


----------



## strommy (Oct 1, 2011)

pippin9050 said:


> as the title says really how often do you have to renew a dwa license?
> thanks


not that i have a DWA but from what i have read its yearly


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

strommy said:


> not that i have a DWA but from what i have read its yearly


it used to be but i think most if not all are every 2 years. mine is every 2 years :2thumb:


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

philipniceguy said:


> it used to be but i think most if not all are every 2 years. mine is every 2 years :2thumb:


Same here


----------



## tryme (Apr 2, 2008)

I know it's not a case of I want one, I'm buying one but out of curiosity how much is it each time you have to renew?


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> it used to be but i think most if not all are every 2 years. mine is every 2 years :2thumb:


 thanks i see your from swidon is are you in the stroud district council if so how much was it and how much to renew?
thanks


----------



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

DWAL's are now renewed every 2 years.

However that isnt the full story and some La's still insist on yearly inspections.


----------



## craig1985 (Aug 8, 2012)

I recieved my application today and it says yearly


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

pippin9050 said:


> thanks i see your from swidon is are you in the stroud district council if so how much was it and how much to renew?
> thanks


well im in the swindon district council area :2thumb: so no idea ring them or check there website most have it on the site but not all


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Its every 2 weeks in glasgow :whistling2:

Always see them down the town,near the job centre renewing them :whistling2:


----------



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

craig1985 said:


> I recieved my application today and it says yearly


I suspect they just havent updated their application as it is a 24 month licence everywhere


----------



## craig1985 (Aug 8, 2012)

Naturally Wild said:


> I suspect they just havent updated their application as it is a 24 month licence everywhere


OK, I will contact them to make sure


----------

